# Lathe Steady Rest



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

I am going to make the Lathe Steady rest from an article by Ray Lanham. I tried to get the detail plans from american woodworker link in the article but It was not available. Does anyone have the detail plans that they could send me?


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

This tutorial looks about right for a home made steady rest, provided you have the tools available. There is a link inside to the actual plans.

http://azwoodturners.org/SteadyRest.pdf

But if you just go out and google lathe steady rest plans you will probably come up with many variations.


----------

